# do i need an adapter..new to photoforum



## Effenbee (Dec 8, 2011)

hi yall
my name is bee and i am new to this forum.
i bought this lens a year ago on a impulsive buy because i wanted a macro lens. obviously it doesn't fit my a330, but does anyone know if i need an adapter or this will not work at all with my camera?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a Minolta MD mount.
You need a converter to get to a Maxxum/Alpha mount:

General Brand Lens Adapter for Sony Alpha/Maxxum Body to B&H

There are some converters with electronic circuitry to allow the camera to use AF confirmation.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> That is a Minolta MD mount.
> You need a converter to get to a Maxxum/Alpha mount:
> 
> General Brand Lens Adapter for Sony Alpha/Maxxum Body to B&H
> ...


+


You would have to install a focusing chip to enable to camera to register if the lens is in focus.


----------

